# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Just mix some plum jam together with chilli sauce and marinate for a while in the fridge and cook them on the bbq. Just taste test your marinade as you add the chilli sauce to check if it suits your tastes if you don't like it too hot.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

whole raw alive
in the mouth 
chew chew chew
swallow

mmm sweeeeeeetttttttt


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nick... you just reminded me of my dad's prawn eating habits when coming home half-cut from the pub with a parcel of cooked (Moreton Bay) bay prawns. They were small and very fiddly to peel, so dad just bent them over, grabbed them by the head and tail with thumb and index finger, then bit through the shell, leaving head, tail and legs for the bin.

He seemed to enjoy it, so it must have been OK.

I've no idea if he'd do the same had he not been giving the rum a nudge.

Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Nick... you just reminded me of my dad's prawn eating habits when coming home half-cut from the pub with a parcel of cooked (Moreton Bay) bay prawns. They were small and very fiddly to peel, so dad just bent them over, grabbed them by the head and tail with thumb and index finger, then bit through the shell, leaving head, tail and legs for the bin.
> 
> He seemed to enjoy it, so it must have been OK.
> 
> ...


Rum has a lot to answer for!

BB said very small prawns, freshwater shrimp about the size of a thumbnail are amazing eaten this way
i can remember eating them like that in Thailand
you got bowl of hot and sour soup and a bowl of live shrimp that you ladeled in and chased witha spoon
their shells are softer at that size


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you get the Mexican snack of chile/lime dried shrimp, in AUS stores?
They're the size anselmo mentions, and you eat the whole thing. The bag looks like something you'd buy at the pet store to feed your fish in the tank, but as a snack it's tasty w/ a light lager.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I went minimalist for the sake of keeping it local. Caugh the prawns, picked a lemon and a few limes, chopped some garlic, threw in a few birds eye chillies, oregano from the patio, salt.
> 
> I let the prawns brew in the marinade for a few hours and then threw them in a pan and cooked them with some of the juice. I held them by the tail, pulled the heads off and ate everything bar the bit between my fingers.
> 
> They were very small and fiddly but the taste was superb, had to lick my fingers every 3 or 4 prawns so as not to waste the taste!


bastard


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Legs are the tastiest part of the prawn. Do not waste them. Especially from the larger varieties. Just grab all legs together and slip them down from the body. Done properly, they should be in one piece with some meat from under the shell.


----------

